# Palm utilities



## Sonnyjimbob (Mar 26, 2010)

Does anyone else deal with these guys? Absolutely useless!

Last month they disconnected lots of apartments A/C in the building with no notice, cue angry mob and crying kids at reception (poor security guys) It took ages to sort out, I stayed in a hotel most of the week. 

Same again today, A/C dissconnected and they wont answer emails or the phone all day. Might go to their office in Ibn battuta. My building is in JLT, I just wondered if anyone else is suffering!??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nope but I do want to say I empathize with you!!! The ac was not working at work last week and oh my goodness.. it was not nice.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Sonnyjimbob said:


> Does anyone else deal with these guys? Absolutely useless!
> 
> Last month they disconnected lots of apartments A/C in the building with no notice, cue angry mob and crying kids at reception (poor security guys) It took ages to sort out, I stayed in a hotel most of the week.
> 
> Same again today, A/C dissconnected and they wont answer emails or the phone all day. Might go to their office in Ibn battuta. My building is in JLT, I just wondered if anyone else is suffering!??


Which building are you in?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear, that must be bloody awful.

Also can you please clarify if you live at JLT or the Palm? As your post says "Palm utilities" but then you say your building is at JLT.

I may need to move apartments in the following months and was considering JLT, so would be good to know which building this is so I can avoid it!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't Palm Utilities cover Marina/Palm/JBR/JLT though?

And I would suggest it is the builders owners who are at fault, not the utility provider, in the same way that because the apartments are half empty the maintenance company loses money cos they aren't getting the service charge so they drain the swimming pool etc.

Money grabbing *******s the lot of them.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

PU supply Jum Islands, Palm Apartments and JLT.
Empower supply JBR.

The problem has arisen in JLT because PU have been back dating bills 2-3 years and sending out huge bills. Often the apartments have been sold in the meantime and the present owner has to pay the previous owners bill or be dis-connected. Some landlords do not live in Dubai and know nothing about it til the tenant gets cut off.

I have an apartment in Lake Terrace and I have had to pay PU thousands of dirhams and now the developer is sending us a bill for the communal areas a/c. They have threatened to disconnect the whole building if we don't all pay up! I am not even living there but do not want my tenant to be dis-connected so just keep on forking out more money. It is like being held to ransom by them. In the last 2 years I have paid them dhs.16,000 for a 1 bed apartment!!!!! and they have only just started fitting individual meters.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Just found out that Palm Utilities is shut down over most JLT today for an emergency repair.


----------



## Sonnyjimbob (Mar 26, 2010)

i'm in lakepoint tower, JLT. Palm utilities took over from distingushed real estate earlier this year. 

The previous disconnection in July happened to lots of people, they sent one letter to the owners, most of which live all over the world and if they did not reply in time instant disconnection. they then wanted the landlord to come in person to get it switched back on! to be fair he flew in from canada.

.........cheers for the info wandabug, the A/C is still not working but if its emergency repairs that could explain it.


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am also in JLT and expreienced the A/C outage the other day - not nice!!

On another subject, I received my fist bill today (moved into 2 bed beginning of July). The bill was 480dhs........ I nearly fell off my chair when I saw it. 

When I explained that I was away for three weeks in July so this couldnt be correct, Was told that as they dont have individual meters, they simply divide the bills amongst all the tenants. Was told that this wouldn't change until the meters were fitted and they had no way of calculating individual apartment's usage...... license to print money - you have no way to argue your case!!!

Was then told...... "If I were you, I would just keep it running you may as well get your moneys worth"!!!

Can I ask what other users are paying on a monthly basis for their a/c in JLT?

Cheers


----------



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

Dear All, 

I live in Dubai Arch tower which I believe has meters fitted for Palm Utilities, at least i presume so because i get a bill each month via my company who the account is registered to.

There is no specific mention on the bill regarding communal/public area charges but i do know that how it is all worked out depends on if the developer planned a strategy when designing the building, eg if he was even made aware of such issues and if he agreed that communal areas should be divided up as an apportion to each partment or otherwise.

If a building is half empty then I can imagine this being a problem and then the building management conjuring up clever ways to squeeze the current tennants to pay on everyone elses behalf, as said they have to ransom everyone because without AC the whole building becomes practically uninhabitable?

As some advice I would suggest to anyone moving to JLT to try and talk to some existing tennants about these matters who you may bump into in the lobby when visiting etc but just as muc also think about the orientation of your prospective aoartment. Mine whilst facing east doesnt seem to catch too much heat (and im not overshadowed by neighbouring buildings either), hence even now i dont need to use the AC that much . . . but off course this is subjective because some people may prefer to keep it active regardless etc.

All in all, I ahve heard some horror stories about this alongside those above for quite a while, especially those who take up living in villas which are supposed to be even more costly, so in summary my pointers

1) building that is known sufficintly occupied
2) try and talk 2 existing tennants
3) bear in mind apartment orientation . . . one that is on a cooler side of the building away from direct exposure


----------

